# Mandrake 10 aber welche netzwerkprogramme?



## Draxx (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo leibe forenuser,

ich brauche mal wieder eure Hilfe. Habe Mandrake 10 auf mein 2 rechner installiert und finde es an sicht gut. So nun zu meinem Problem. Ich würde gerne Samba server sowie ftp server laufen lassen aber auch mit a/xmule aus dem internet laden. Halt ein netzwerkserver.

Welche programme brauche ich und woher bekomme ich die?

Bitte helft mir 

Mfg Draxx


----------



## Thorsten Ball (20. Juni 2004)

1) Samba, vs-ftpd und mldonkey.

2) GOOGLE! 

....


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. Juni 2004)

Das erste Thema in diesem Forum, welches als wichtig markiert ist, löst eigentlich schon alle deine Probleme - sofern man es liest.

Darueber hättest du nämlich folgenden Link erreicht: http://www.portalux.com/networking/servers/


----------

